# Flap revision



## Texascoder64 (Oct 16, 2012)

Need advice on how to code, I do not have a finalized op note to refer to yet - this is the Drs. verbal explanation at this point..  Mohs with flap was performed last month and pt returns today (so in p/o global for flap) The nasal sidewall where mohs was performed is swollen and not healing. The Dr stated a "flap revision was done" along with excision of the keloid.  I understand the excision would be 114xx code  - But there is a suspicion that the lesion possibly will be malignant)so this will be held until path is read. If it is malignant then it will be 116xx.  As for the "revision" of the prior flap, would this be a complex repair  or would it be the same flap code again with the 78 modifier ?
The post op site had a mild hematoma as well that was cleaned up prior to the repair. 

Suggested codes would be appreciated for this scenario.


----------

